# Error 7026 "The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: cdrom"



## LoveGoldens (Sep 23, 2008)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8103 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, -1988 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 271044 MB;
Motherboard: ASRock, Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security 2014, Updated and Enabled
-----------------
Problem:
*My Windows 7 Professional "Explorer" tree (not Internet Explorer) no longer lists my CD/DVD ROM DRIVE under the Device Manager/Drives.* It used to.

I've checked the System Registry and it has lots of info about that ATAPI drive, but my system fails to find the "cdrom" driver (which is the one Windows 7 uses by default). It's not a 3rd-party driver.

The tray on my CD/DVD drive opens and closes properly. Windows just won't recognize the drive, so I can't use it.

I'm hoping someone can offer a 'manual' solution to get it working again. I do not want to spend a month to reinstall my OS and tons of hard-to-configure software. I've read countless other posts and solutions, both here and on MS's sites. The info on MS's sites is not even understandable. It's too vague and often doesn't even apply to my situation.

Note: The error (7026) message is:
*"The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
cdrom"*

--------The following log file came from my Windows 7 Pro 'Event Viewer' -------
Log Name: System
Source: Service Control Manager
Date: 6/10/2014 6:16:01 PM
Event ID: 7026
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Larry-PC
Description:
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
cdrom
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Service Control Manager" Guid="{555908d1-a6d7-4695-8e1e-26931d2012f4}" EventSourceName="Service Control Manager" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49152">7026</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8080000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2014-06-11T01:16:01.753206100Z" />
<EventRecordID>190760</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="1016" ThreadID="1020" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Larry-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>

cdrom
</EventData>
</Event>
------------------------
I really could use some expert help with this issue.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello,
First things first, if you access the BIOS, is the DVD / CD-ROM drive listed in the list of available boot devices? Since the tray can be operated, it means that the unit powers on, now we need to find out if the BIOS can detect it.


Regards
The Cleaver


----------



## LoveGoldens (Sep 23, 2008)

It is *not *listed in the BIOS (although it used to be). heh heh.


----------



## LoveGoldens (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you for replying.

Now, I need to know what to do next since it is listed throughout the system registry, but is not showing up in the BIOS. From what I can tell, this is a software issue and not a hardware malfunction. I'm hoping I can have someone tell me if there's some option in Windows to place a check mark, or else some specific value to change in the system registry. What can I do next?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well lets make sure it's not a filter problem ,go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator' at the prompt copy paste:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}" > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Please post the notepad output here.


----------



## LoveGoldens (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope this helps. It's too bad I can't change the code 'box' dimensions to eliminate the scroll bar.

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
    Class    REG_SZ    CDROM
    ClassDesc    REG_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\System32\StorProp.dll,-17001
    (Default)    REG_SZ    DVD/CD-ROM drives
    IconPath    REG_MULTI_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-30
    Installer32    REG_SZ    storprop.dll,DvdClassInstaller
    EnumPropPages32    REG_SZ    storprop.dll,DvdPropPageProvider
    SilentInstall    REG_SZ    1
    NoInstallClass    REG_SZ    1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\Properties
```
Thank you for replying. I had almost given up hoping that someone would reply. Please, let me know if there's anything else I can provide.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,well thats as it should be, without the bios detecting the drive you will never get it working since no drivers will be loaded at boot. Check the cable's and have the bios reset to defaults, or detect hardware to see if it's just a glitch, could be the unit is failing, they are cheap to replace.


----------

